# nostalgic



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I feel intense nastalgia right now, more so than i have had in years. It is such a strange feeling, its like any memory that i can muster up i overwhelmingly long for. It is also very strange that this happens to me on sundays only, does anybody else get this? I kind of like the feeling in a way also, its somewhat addicting. It makes me look at pictures and read things i have written in the past and desire to mend broken relationships and develop others.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

This is great news Brian, it shows that you are starting to reconnect.
I also have nostalgic moments, but they are not always on a Sunday.
What does Sunday mean to you?

Excuse me, I am not trying to be analytical, just curious.

Jas


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I relate, especially on sundays as well. Sundays were always like that for me anyway, i would read all day or it would be a family day. This disorder seems to do that to me cause it just makes you reevaluate and see whats really important in life....now if we could only get well and savor it all again.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep I get nostalgic periods as well. Not always on Sundays though Sunday tends to be a lazy day when you can sit around and think all day, so that may be a possible reason for it.

Does Sunday hold any other significance for you? Perhaps its a day you rest too? Or maybe something important happens/happened on a Sunday?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I think it happens on sunday because of my anticipation of the school week, and and this makes me anxious. Maybe it there is something soothing about reminiscing about old times. my name isnt brian, its brad. What made you think it was brian?


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

i do too, but like most others who responded it's not really day-specific. and it doesn't always happen, but every now and then i'll picture walking somewhere or i'll smell something and i'll have a memory and be overwhelmed with this desire to feel that same way again, the same magic that i felt doing it. what's strange is, i had dp during the events and i don't remember them being "magical" (simple things like walking at night in winter to a used bookstore, or watching a movie and ordering food- nothing major but for some reason they have huge significance.) maybe i just can't appreciate moments until they've passed.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I know exactly what your talking about, its like the feeling associated with the memory makes it seem like that time was better than it really was. The past is safe, cause you know how it turned out.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought it was Brian too! It's "Brain," so maybe we're all dyslexic??!

Anyhow, I also have that feeling that the experiences from my past were so much better than they actually were. I'll look at pictures or read something I wrote from a certain time, and I'll long to be back there, when really, like MidnightRambler said, I had DP at the time, so it couldn't have been that great.

My thing now is just trying to be present in the moment...to be a part of what's going on around me, although it's hard not to drift off into thoughts of the past or future. I think making a conscious effort to be present will eventually help me with my DP, since a big part of it for me is my absolute lack of attachment or emotion when it comes to the world around me.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

i wrote once in my diaries: my nostalgia is going to kill me someday

when i have these moments i get it so deep, i dont know why it even comes but i enjoy my memories so much, they come in my memory in a much wonderful feeling than how they were really. even though they felt great when they happened, in my memory they are better. the smell of herbs, wood or leather takes me direct to the event.

the strange thing that i wrote about in my diaries is that i have a great nostalgia to things that never happened and ppl i never knew or met.i miss them so much. i think thats because i had to replace my dead reality with another life in my dreams. everything that i couldnt do -because of my fear- i made them in my thoughts , and i dont want them to come true coz if that happens ill forget them and see them so ugly. ill even hate myself for dreaming of such stupid life. i dont know what im saying :lol: i think ill go to sleep


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

how do i get that back? i want it back so badly. do you have to be totally relaxed? do u think yoga would help bring feelings back?


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

klt123 said:


> how do i get that back? i want it back so badly. do you have to be totally relaxed? do u think yoga would help bring feelings back?


i think because our feelings -machine- is messed up and blocked most of the time,later they all come together in one time so they cause fear or nostalgia. anything strong . so i guess they come by thier own. for me they need a worm room with sun lights entering through the window and be in good mood.


----------

